# Anthro drawing tutorial?



## DannSkunk (Jul 13, 2010)

I _know_ that I saw one floating around here back when I was just lurking around. I searched, but I can't find it anywhere. I'm pretty sure that it was in this section, and it wasn't a thread about a drawing tut, just asking for a critique, then someone gave him a link to it.

anyone know where it is?


----------



## furiana (Jul 13, 2010)

You mean this one?  (Tl;dr)


----------



## DannSkunk (Jul 13, 2010)

furiana said:


> You mean this one?  (Tl;dr)


 this would be it! THANKS!


----------



## furiana (Jul 13, 2010)

You're welcome! It's a great tutorial, isn't it?


----------



## Runefox (Jul 13, 2010)

There's also http://www.drawfurry.com/


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 13, 2010)

You may want to go to the Tutorials and Critiques forum because Zeddish has some good tips too.


----------

